# Crate or playpen?



## RedVelvet (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi

Once we have the puppy I have some time off work, but after a couple of weeks I'll be back at work three mornings a week. We have someone to call in mid morning but I'm wondering where to put the dog. 

We have room for a puppy playpen so I am wondering if that is a better option than a crate? For a few minutes I did think about putting an open crate in the playpen, but I think that's overkill. Once he's house trained and not so chewy (any idea how long that will take?) I plan on giving him the run of a couple of rooms when were out. 

Thanks all


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I think a play pen would be lovely, an area to play and sleep and the knowledge that you know where he is means you can be confident whilst out. 
I'm sorry I can't remember how long I left them in the crate whilst out, like you say it depends on the pup, you'll know yourself if he's toilet trained or wether he's a chewer.... Wilf didn't chew and was toilet trained quicker than Mable and she chewed the odd thing x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I had both this time. Haven't used the pen in a week or so though.. Haven't needed it. So not sure if its worth the £60 but was good when I needed it.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh and Lola had run of the house by 6 months.. I think it will be sooner for Nina.


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

We've only used crating for Alfie and Dexter - it probably helps that they've got each other.
We only put toys in there if we're going out and also leave filled kongs with treats so they don't associate us leaving them in a negative way.
No toilet accidents so far!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Sumes said:


> We've only used crating for Alfie and Dexter - it probably HL's tht they've got each other.
> We only put toys in there if we're going out and also leave filled kings with treats so they don't associate us leaving them in a negative way.
> No toilet accidents so far!


If we were leaving the boys for longer than an hour or so I think we would use a playpen but as I don't work and hubby works from home we are lucky enough not to leave them for long. We did buy a playpen but must admit we haven't used it as they settle well with the run of the house and garden downstairs. Plenty of toys etc and the playpen should be a great environment for a few hours when you are at work.


----------



## Daisydaisy (Jul 4, 2013)

my only warning on puppy play pens is be careful of what you get. Daisy was able to climb out when she was 2 months--cockapoos are SMART! We leave her in a nice sized bathroom with pee pads when we go to work now. She's 5 mos now and is able to go the whole time without peeing, even though she has a place to relieve herself. My husband and I don't quite feel comfortable leaving her for so long with out a place to go potty yet.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks all.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 30, 2013)

The crate arrived today! I haven't been so excited by a parcel for a long while.


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Oh and Lola had run of the house by 6 months.. I think it will be sooner for Nina.


Run of the house meaning, you would leave and leave her by herself in the house? I am curious as to how this works. Frankie is in a crate while we are at work and he just sleeps in there. But he never goes in his crate when we are home and even if one of us leaves, he goes to the potty bells to go out and check where we went. I can't imagine what he would be like if we _both_ left him in the apartment. 

Do you mind elaborating a little bit? We'd love to be able to do that, but don't want him getting himself crazy and barking in the apartment, etc.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Daisydaisy said:


> my only warning on puppy play pens is be careful of what you get. Daisy was able to climb out when she was 2 months--cockapoos are SMART! We leave her in a nice sized bathroom with pee pads when we go to work now. She's 5 mos now and is able to go the whole time without peeing, even though she has a place to relieve herself. My husband and I don't quite feel comfortable leaving her for so long with out a place to go potty yet.


I agree, there are some safety issues with unsupervised play pens (some are quite flimsy)and if your pup is an explorer there's a chance they might jump and get stuck or get loose in the house. Could you baby gate an area instead maybe?


----------



## Jen62 (Sep 20, 2012)

We had crate and playpen attached, with door open, and it was perfect!! He had a nice space to wander, with water etc, and his safe space to sleep. We also put some lino under the area to protect the carpet from little accidents - and we had a webcam on it so we could watch all was ok!! If you are near Yorkshire, we have the crate and pen available as he doesn't use any of them any more and sleeps really well just in his bed! Jen x


----------

